# cleaning silicone goo off of glass?



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there an easier way to get the silicone residue off of glass? I scraped the majority of it off with a razor blade, but there's still a few spots in tough-to-get places (like corners and places where the top black plastic piece of an exo terra meets the glass). Will rubbing alcohol work?


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

It's difficult to remove silicone non-mechanical. You can try to use tolueen but i doubt it will work.
Good luck!


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

Most DIY shops sell silicone remover (in the UK at least). It's usually next to the silicone. Just spread it on, leave for 10 minutes then wipe off. Won't work for large blobs of it but if you can remove the majority of it mechanically it takes care of the residue.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Dont you just hate that, I just use a single edge razor. Throw that elbow grease on it.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Dont you just hate that, I just use a single edge razor. Throw that elbow grease on it.


I snapped a damn razor blade when I put too much pressure on, haha. Paper towels that have a lot of texture actually help "sand" it off of the glass, but even after it looks like it's clean, when you go to mist, you see all of the spots you missed. Such a pain, man.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Have you tried the lemon juice?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Multiple razer blades. Even though they feel plenty sharp, they quickly lose their "micro edge". I buy them about 500 at a time as I am removing excess silicone and butyl from glass on a daily basis. If it's not all coming off, grab a new blade.
I would be worried about what is in those silicone removing solvents. That would have to be some powerful, noxious stuff!
Rubbing Alcohol won't do a thing. If lemon juice worked, we would have a lot of vivs falling apart seeing as a lot of people use it to clean their vivs.


----------



## aledr2004 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know what you mean. I tried scraping it off first but it left behind an invisible film that attracts condensation. The silicone remover i used was a gel so none was spilt and then I scraped off with a credit card and then paper towels. Frogs have shown no adverse effects so far. Strangely enough, it did not smell of any solvent at all. It actually smelt like lemon juice.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just used a good ol' dish washing sponge and dish washing soap. gave it a few good rubdowns and it took the residue off.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I also use a razor blade scraper. I got it from the paint area at a hardware store. Works great!

Steve


----------



## moraki (Nov 5, 2011)

The commercial silicone removers can work but are very caustic. And remember you have to be careful, id image you dont really want to eat the caulk out of the corners that came with the tank. Unless you want to redo that part.


----------

